# Dimorphic vs Monomorphic



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

Can someone please explain what monomorphic and dimorphic is? Is it the color difference in the sex of the fish??

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Monomorphic means both male and female are the same color, size, fin shape, etc.

Dimorphic means male and female are different in coloration, size, fin shape, etc.

Here is an article with a better explanation from the C-F Library.


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you for the info !
:thumb:


----------

